# NJ, PA, NY CT Breeder Recommendations



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

We lost our beloved 5 year old Spencer about a month ago to a sudden cardiac event. I am hoping to find a very ethical breeder with all clearances to help us add a new member of the family to love. 

I am willing to travel 3 plus hours to find our new heart throb pup. We have a full acre fenced with a nine foot fence, two teenagers and I work from home so I am always here for and need a great companion. I am drawn to big males with blocky heads and the golden color, and am very concerned about overall temperament, intelligence and health. We are only looking for a new member of our family, no shows etc. 

Trying to figure out sites without recommendations is very difficult. Thank you for any and all suggestions. Hugs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so sorry about Spencer. One of my favorite names, by the way. One of my best friends in grade school was named Spencer. 
I don't have any names to suggest but here are some resources. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/32279-word-about-breeder-websites.html
Are a few of the stickies that are at the top of the choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder or Puppy section.

I would also recomend getting a hold of the Golden Retriever Clubs that are near you see if they offer a breeder referral service.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How about Penny Lane Goldens? They are in New Jersey, I love the look of their goldens. I don't know if they are having an upcoming litter though.
Penny Lane Goldens - Award Winning Golden Retriever Breeder in New Jersey

I think you have lots of good breeders up your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not sure how far away you are from western PA, but you can take a look at our Yogi's thread (see my signature) and if it's within your driving parameters and you like his look, you can find the kennel name in my first post in that thread.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News

The Chip x Genie litter is due next month and might interest you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

So sorry for your loss and good luck on your search. If you find a breeder you like and want feedback. Just post the name and the feedback will start to pour in.


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for your great kindness. I so appreciate it. Have a great evening.


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you. Just trying to figure out the starting point of finding those breeders. I will post when I find one. I wish I had known about this great site when I started looking for Spencer. I saw you also loved Maine **** Cats, my Harrison is in heaven since 2004 I hope he finds Spencer and plays with him until I can see them both again. Have a great evening.


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for the idea. I would love to know more about your experience with Yogi's first family, breeders.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You can try the 
Garden State GRC breeder referral list


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> How about Penny Lane Goldens? They are in New Jersey, I love the look of their goldens. I don't know if they are having an upcoming litter though.
> Penny Lane Goldens - Award Winning Golden Retriever Breeder in New Jersey
> 
> I think you have lots of good breeders up your way.


Winnie is from Pennylane and there is no way I could ever be happier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

*Information on Windy Ridges Goldens - Flemmington NJ?*

Any thoughts on Windy Ridges Goldens in Flemmington New Jersey? Thank you for your help.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Spencers Mom said:


> Any thoughts on Windy Ridges Goldens in Flemmington New Jersey? Thank you for your help.


I have heard mixed reviews about them. I know some of their dog's parents' did not have full clearances themselves. I live within 15 miles of them.

My Lucky was a half sibling to their RIP Copper. I found this out many years later. 

There was a thread posted previously here from a person that was not happy about hidden costs after they already were paying $2000 for a pet quality dog.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xtra-charges-above-purchase-price-normal.html


----------



## AliceNY (May 24, 2013)

We got our puppy a few weeks ago from Woodlyn Retrievers in NJ. The breeder, Lynne Riley, is the President of the NJ Pine Barrens GRC. She is amazing and we couldn't be happier with her or with our puppy. She doesn't have a website and is really not that commercial, but having visited her kennel twice and seen all of her dogs, I can vouch for how great she is about taking care of her dogs. I did extensive research and spoke to many breeders before deciding to go with her - mostly because we wanted someone who was ethical, reliable and would be with us for the long haul.


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you Alice, I too have heard good things. Best Wishes with your new love.


----------



## TuckerK'smom (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of Golden Soul breeders in Harleysville, PA. I can't find much information about them although their website has two dogs with interesting backgrounds on k9data.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

They are Nancy Lewine and Jenny Cochran. They have Tracker, a new Champion and hopefully soon to be GCH! He is Lilly's Half-brother. He is an awesome dog..handsome, sweet and just a lovable guy. I adore him! Their other dog Skye is just about the same..just a sweet girl. She is doing obedience and has done very well. They are newer in the dog show world, as am I, but we all have the support of Gloria from Chantelle. Ready is the sire of Lilly and Tracker. 

I am not sure what their plans are for breeding but I do know they are wonderful gals and would help you locate or steer you in the right direction.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> You can try the
> Garden State GRC breeder referral list


My Raider is from Ginnie Pastor, Morningstar. He turns 9 in December and there hasn't been a day that I haven't been thankful she trusted me enough to let me have him. We even drove from Illinois all the way out east and back to pick him up.


----------



## TuckerK'smom (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks so much, On My Way. I didn't know if they were new to breeding or not. I want to make sure that I find a responsible breeder who has health and longevity as a major focus. It sounds like these two ladies do!


----------



## swilliams (Aug 19, 2013)

111111111111


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If western PA isn't too far, Happytails and Ruffwater have litters planned for fall. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

On the Western PA, WV border is a breeder that I will always try to get my Goldens from. I would travel across country to this breeder and that is Safari Goldens

Home Page

If you want terrific pups, excellent pedigrees and a breeder who cares about your dog for it's entire lifetime, check them out!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My breeder from the 90's didn't have any pups when I was searching for Murphy but she recommended Syzygy Goldens from NE Pennsylvania. She also gave me a breeder from Massachusetts which is where I got my beautiful Murphy. Big guy with a Big head in a very light color.


----------

